# Redoing my tank



## ShaleneBittinger (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi there! 
i currently have a 30 gallon tank I am wanting to redo.I’ve had it for a few years and the last actual fish in it just died. I currently have a bristle nosed pleco still in the tank. I’m wanting to really clean the tank out and get some new aquarium gravel (I was thinking of switching to sand) and some new aquarium decorations to go in it. Is there any advice you can give me for the best way to do this? I was thinking of transferring my pleco to a bucket or something with some of the old aquarium water in it but any other ideas or tips would be useful. Thanks!


----------

